# MMA in the Olympics



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

*MMA Olympics*

If MMA had olympics which countries do you think would have good teams and who would represent them.
I think the U.S. team would be BJ at lightweight GSP at 170 Rich or Hendo at 185 Quinton at Light Heavy and Randy would be at heavy
Fedor or Arlovski would be the Russian heavyweight.
I think Hermes Franca would be Brazil's 155 pounder.
I think Japan would have Gomi or Aoki at 155.
Anderson Silva would be Brazil's 185


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

first they should have a lot other olympic sports before mma. 

but us team i would pick hughes, randy, quinton,hendo, and sherk

russia
fedor for all weight classes

japan
saku, gomi. and some other bras

brazil all gracies mauyha


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> If MMA had olympics which countries do you think would have good teams and who would represent them.
> I think the U.S. team would be BJ at lightweight GSP at 170 Rich or Hendo at 185 Quinton at Light Heavy and Randy would be at heavy
> Fedor or Arlovski would be the Russian heavyweight.
> I think Hermes Franca would be Brazil's 155 pounder.
> ...


well gsp is from canada and aa is from belarus


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

WaCkO92 said:


> well gsp is from canada and aa is from belarus


I'm amazed the first reply didn't point that out. This all depends on what the weight divisions would be. And realistically, the first MMA at the Olympics wouldn't be until 2012 at the earliest, so I'm leaving Randy out of it.

HW LHW MW WW LW
US Barnett Rampage Lindland Hughes Sherk
Brazil Nogueira Shogun Anderson JZ
Japan TK? Saku? Okami Sakurai Gomi
Canada GSP 
Russia Fedor Fedor* Fedor** Fedor*** Fedor****
* - With left leg missing
** - Both legs missing
*** - Both legs and left arm missing
**** - All limbs missing

I obviously left some spots blank. I'm in lecture and couldn't be bothered to research that much.

Edit: When I originally typed this out, it was all neatly tabled to allow for easy reading. Apparently that's not allowed, so now it's a mess.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

POUNANI said:


> first they should have a lot other olympic sports before mma.


MMA i the Olympics would make quite a lot of sense due to the reason that it is the modern sport that is closest to the ancient olympic sport pankration. The problem seems to be that it's still not really accepted as a sport in many countries.

I believe that if MMA became an Olympic sport, the impact would be very big in countries where other martial arts currently are big, but where MMA still is pretty unknown. Those countries could possibly catch up pretty fast, making it more exciting.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

If there was MMA in the Olympics, I'd go with these results.

FW: Gold: Norifumi Yamamoto - Japan
Silver: Urijah Faber - USA
Bronze: Jens Pulver - USA

LW: Gold: Takanori Gomi - Japan
Silver: BJ Penn - USA
Bronze: Sean Sherk - USA

WW: Gold: Georges St. Pierre - Canada
Silver: Matt Hughes - USA 
Bronze: Hayato Sakurai - Japan

MW: Gold: Anderson Silva - Brazil
Silver: Dan Henderson - USA
Bronze: Paulo Filho - Brazil

LHW: Gold: Mauricio Rua - Brazil
Silver: Quinton Jackson - USA
Bronze: Ryoto Machida - Brazil

HW: Gold: Fedor Emelianenko - Russia
Silver: Mirko Filipovic - Croatia
Bronze: Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira - Brazil


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

SlaveTrade said:


> If there was MMA in the Olympics, I'd go with these results.
> 
> FW: Gold: Norifumi Yamamoto - Japan
> Silver: Urijah Faber - USA
> ...


Lol. I bet a lot of people will disagree with you


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

WaCkO92 said:


> well gsp is from canada and aa is from belarus


Oh my bad I thought aa was from russia. I knew GSP was from Canada I just didnt think about it. Yea Hughes or Kos then as WW


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

MMA is a sport that, if it will be one at all, will not be an olympic sport until about 30-40 years in the future. it is outlawed in most of the US, most of canada, many south american countries, like half of europe, and africa doesnt even probably know about it yet.

until it starts to go mainstream, there is no hope. and dont give me that "its mainstream" BS. go down the street and ask the average joe who Babe Ruth or Michael Jordan is. then ask them who Minotoro Noguiera or Fedor Emelianenko is. that should prove my point.

MMA is NOWHERE FREAKING NEAR mainstream. about as near as pluto is to the sun.


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> MMA is a sport that, if it will be one at all, will not be an olympic sport until about 30-40 years in the future. it is outlawed in most of the US, most of canada, many south american countries, like half of europe, and africa doesnt even probably know about it yet.
> 
> until it starts to go mainstream, there is no hope. and dont give me that "its mainstream" BS. go down the street and ask the average joe who Babe Ruth or Michael Jordan is. then ask them who Minotoro Noguiera or Fedor Emelianenko is. that should prove my point.
> 
> MMA is NOWHERE FREAKING NEAR mainstream. about as near as pluto is to the sun.


thats pretty dam close on a galactic scale!!!lol


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

If there were MMA olympics I'd hope it goes back to being about amateurs and not professionals... I guess if we had to pick professionals though I'd get Bj penn, Matt hughes, Dan henderson, Quinton jackson, Josh barnett.


----------



## Betland88 (Apr 8, 2007)

im from australia and all we have is sinosic so thats a lost cause


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

if their was an MMA Olympics none of the fighters you guys mentioned could be in it sorry to burst your bubble. As soon as you get paid for doing the sport you do you can no longer be in the olympics


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> if their was an MMA Olympics none of the fighters you guys mentioned could be in it sorry to burst your bubble. As soon as you get paid for doing the sport you do you can no longer be in the olympics



Thats not true. Professional baseball, hockey and basketball players are in the olympics. And almost every other sport has a world tour that has cash payouts.


----------



## rooneyt (Jan 13, 2008)

*mma in 2012 olympics*

bas rutten said on inside mma that mma will probily be in the olympics in 2012 my quesition is what what contries would do good and be on the top and who do you think will be fighting for those countrys


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

MMA will definitely not be in the 2012 olympics. I see Bjj with a gi on or maybe submission grappling but MMA? Definitely not


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> MMA will definitely not be in the 2012 olympics. I see Bjj with a gi on or maybe submission grappling but MMA? Definitely not


I agree and even if their was it would probably be like boxing where pros couldnt compete.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not happening, thnk about the limitations placed on numerous fighters after a UFC PPV, countries like the U.S. and Canada would never participate in a one or two day tournament.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I doubt it will happen and would hate to see what how the IOC would regulate it. Hell, even in boxing they have to wear helmets, I could see feet pads, shin pads, elbow pads on every fighter.


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

actually in 2004 the IOC had pankration on the table as a new sport to the olympics...basically mma cept no punches to the head allowed....the ended up cutting it as there were too many sports anyways...they cut all new medal sports but i'm pretty sure it might be in 2012....i'll ask a couple of guys i know who are participating in the olympics this summer if they can ask someone what the scoop is on adding new sports


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Brazil would obviously be a tough team to beat.


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

oh the olympics is supposed to be only ammateurs as well...so basically sure if you're a chuck or a randy you're not going to be flying out with your team on your economy coach ticket and living in the shitty ass athlete's villiage while your sport is shown for an hour at 3 in the morning in north america...oh did i mention you're doing it for free too?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah i don't see this, but in answer to your question...

Brazil and USA would probably have the best fighter, don't know Japan maybe? Canada aswell i would of thought.


----------



## tipton (Sep 23, 2007)

traf_quake said:


> oh the olympics is supposed to be only ammateurs as well...so basically sure if you're a chuck or a randy you're not going to be flying out with your team on your economy coach ticket and living in the shitty ass athlete's villiage while your sport is shown for an hour at 3 in the morning in north america...oh did i mention you're doing it for free too?


Is it? What do you base that on? In most sports the best athletes in the world participate in the Olympics and you DO earn money(not a whole lot but still..) and I also think representing your own country will count into it.

And what the hell do the airing time has to do with it? An event such as mma in the olympics would probably have more viewers than any other mma event ever had. 

Comments like these from americans always puzzle me.:dunno:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

brazil and america would have the best all around fighters and japan would do really well in the lower weight classes but as other people has stated it's definenatly not going to happen by 2012


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Either way, I can't see many big names heading over. Like we won't see big draws from the ufc.


----------



## JiuJitsuGirls (Mar 22, 2008)

if anything Brazilian Jiujitsu will probably be the next thing in the Olympics...

its funny because of our work a bunch of us have talked to different fighters whose origins are bjj... most of them don't seem to believe that bjj will enter the Olympics anytime soon, they say its a lack of organization between promoters and officials and various tournaments -- a lot of guys say that no one is fighting for bjj to be placed in the Olympics

But between MMA & BJJ- I think bjj will come first and much much much later maybe mma

I'm not even sure that bjj will make it in 2012




-----------------
http://www.jiujitsugirls.com/show.php?a=37_1


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

tipton said:


> Is it? What do you base that on? In most sports the best athletes in the world participate in the Olympics and you DO earn money(not a whole lot but still..) and I also think representing your own country will count into it.
> 
> And what the hell do the airing time has to do with it? An event such as mma in the olympics would probably have more viewers than any other mma event ever had.
> 
> Comments like these from americans always puzzle me.:dunno:


a: i'm not american
b: i know how much canadian olympic athletes make because i know some personally.....basically they get a congratulations, a car...maybe...only if you win a medal and some funding...other than that their on their own unless you're talking about hockey and basketball where there are actually paid professionals who compete...canada actually has one of the worst ammatuer/olympic sport funding around...in ukraine a gold medalist at the olympics can get 250k in funding if he wins and gets to eat dinner with the prime minister....i used to be on the junior national and provincial team for sprint kayaking...canada's most consistent medal sport at the olypmics....guess how much funding i got? 500 bucks for a plane ticket to training camp and an adidas jacket


----------



## drftrader (Jan 11, 2008)

From what I've read on olympic sites (can't remember which right now probably one of the official NBC ones), any new sport to the olympics would 1st be an exibition sport only. Then if there is merit & interest it would become an official sport. This is what happend with Kung Fu in the 2008 Bejing olympics. It was to be an exhibition, but now I've heard Kung Fu won't be there at all. So even if the powers that be want a sport, it may not happen.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Grappling will be in before both BJJ and MMA. I think ADCC style grappling will be in the Olympics is 2012 I believe US Wrestling is beginning have grappling which is a step foward.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

traf_quake said:


> *oh the olympics is supposed to be only ammateurs as well*...so basically sure if you're a chuck or a randy you're not going to be flying out with your team on your economy coach ticket and living in the shitty ass athlete's villiage while your sport is shown for an hour at 3 in the morning in north america...oh did i mention you're doing it for free too?


True, Sports like Judo, Tae Kwon Do, Weightlifting etc although have the best sportsmen in that sport participating the sport itself they are not professionals and in most cases the sport is not a "pro sport" like Judo even the best in the world as still amateur sportsmen.

So if MMA was an Olympic sport the likes of Fedor, Wandy and ALL other pro fighters will be unable to participate.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I think Grappling will be in before both BJJ and MMA. I think ADCC style grappling will be in the Olympics is 2012 I believe US Wrestling is beginning have grappling which is a step foward.


I think they would have Bjj with a Gi on before ADCC style grappling tbh. I heard the problem is they're not allowed to represent a martial art or practice that has a certain country's name in it("Brazilian" jiu-jitsu)? I'm not sure how legit that is though so don't hold it against me :confused05:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

If Muay Thai and BJJ aren't in there now, MMA won't be for a while, or ever


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I think they would have Bjj with a Gi on before ADCC style grappling tbh. I heard the problem is they're not allowed to represent a martial art or practice that has a certain country's name in it("Brazilian" jiu-jitsu)? I'm not sure how legit that is though so don't hold it against me :confused05:


That is true also BJJ isn't a very organized sport. Their are a bunch of different people doing their own things.

Grappling on the other hand has been accepted by USA Wrestling which is a huge step foward and it also allows more countries to get involved because unlesss you train BJJ you aren't going to be able to compete however if you train any number of things you have a chance in grappling.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

The IOC is incredibly conservative, stuffy, old fashioned, pick your adjective. No way in hell does MMA get in the Olympics for a lonnnnnnnng time, if ever. 

Actually, I shouldn't be that negative. The IOC is also incredibly corrupt. If anyone was willing to fork out a few million dollars they'd put monkey knife fights on as an official event.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> That is true also BJJ isn't a very organized sport. Their are a bunch of different people doing their own things.
> 
> Grappling on the other hand has been accepted by USA Wrestling which is a huge step foward and it also allows more countries to get involved because unlesss you train BJJ you aren't going to be able to compete however if you train any number of things you have a chance in grappling.


I agree with all your points for sure, but if people are practicing something like ***** or Judo or wrestling then I see them sticking with that rather than No gi submission grappling. There are very few people who study No gi grappling exclusively... it's usually Bjj fighters or wrestlers or MMA fighters that are competing, and No gi is also much more popular in America.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree with your point on Judo and Wrestling however I don't believe ***** is in the Olympics and the chance to win a medal could defaintly convince some ***** practioners to switch to grappling.


----------



## gatez (Mar 29, 2008)

i hope it will be soon


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

_I heard that IFBJJ is pushing to get BJJ accepted as an olympic sport, which would not only kick ass but is also very possible, more-so than MMA at least. BJJ or submission grappling as an olympic sport would be great, however MMA? Not so much IMO. They obviously wouldn't let pro's compete, which would only leave the much less experienced amatuers to compete. Although it would still definately be a step in the right direction for MMA as a sport, and would likely make it more accepted by people worldwide which would lead to it being legalised in more states._


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

i head muay thai will be an olympic sport now


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Belongs in General MMA.

But thanks for the link.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Why would anyone want MMA in the Olympics? Like they already have "rhythmic gymnastics"- prolly the bestest sport ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Viu7U8_IhD4




















:sarcastic09:


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

He's completely right you know. It will obviously never be an olympic sport. HOWEVER I am still astonished Jujitsu isn't in the olympics.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

there already has been something similar to MMA in the olympics.

just less rules


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I wouldn't want it in the Olympics to be honest.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

** MOVED TO GENERAL MMA DISCUSSION **


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

*MMA at the 2008 Summer Olympics*

Just a few questions I have.

-I was wondering if there would be any MMA fighters competing in the 2008 Summer Olympic Games? I wouldn't be surprised to know an MMA fighter took time off to compete in judo, or boxing, or wrestling, or TKD, or synchronized swimming. I know GSP showed a slight interest in competing in wrestling for these Olympics. Kid Yamamoto intended on competing in these Olympics until he withdrew due to injury. Any others? I wan to show my boys support. 

-I am VERY interested in watching the judo, boxing, wrestling and TKD events. I only know where to watch the boxing events and am wondering if anyone knows where I may look at the judo, wrestling and TKD _(will be HIGHLY appreciated and of course repped)_? I'd like to keep tabs on the guys competing in these events, just in case one of them decides to try out MMA. 

-This is more of a personal question, assuming you have some national pride: Which countries are you rooting for in these Olympics? More specifically, which events? Most specifically, which athletes?


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Benge said:


> Which countries are you rooting for in these Olympics? More specifically, which events? Most specifically, which athletes?


I'm rooting for America, all events, all athletes..........









...and anyone going against the Chinese.:thumb02:


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

USA USA USA. Im kinda looking out for judo and wrestling mainly.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Argentina ftw. Ginobliiiiii and Boca Juniors!!! B-ball and soccer for the repeat yaya. I can get down with some Phelps action as well and a consolation silver medal for Yao Ming for his and Chinas trouble.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

U.S.

&

Iraq, Afghanistan, and any other developing country with a small team. There's usually some African country with a swimmer who's never seen water or some other ridiculous underdog story. I'm a sucker for that kind of thing.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Rooting for USA. I'm a wrestler, so I'll be looking out for that. Judo, Gymnastics, beach volleyball, swimming, track and field, powerlifting, anything really, except for shooting, I find that super boring.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I sahll be suporting The UK in all events altho i only tend to watch the track and field events oh and gymnastics.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Not a fan of sports in general (except MMA). I'd really love to see the martial arts, particularly Judo.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Supporting GB.

Gonna try to catch the Jude, Wrestling and Boxing.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I heard matt hammill was goin to compete in wrestling
i dont know if he is anymore though cause hes still fighting franklin.

Off topic but man I f*ing love watching the floor routines in gymanstics and most of the other gymnastics events.
im probly gunna watch as much Wrestling boxing Judo and TKD as i can


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

mmawrestler said:


> I heard matt hammill was goin to compete in wrestling
> i dont know if he is anymore though cause hes still fighting franklin.
> 
> Off topic but man I f*ing love watching the floor routines in gymanstics and most of the other gymnastics events.
> im probly gunna watch as much Wrestling boxing Judo and TKD as i can


Umm, no. He participated in the Deaflympics. 

Here is Team USA Wrestling roster:
http://www.nbcolympics.com/wrestling/athletes/country=USA/index.html
Will be watching for Marcie Van Dusen in Women's wrestling. She's pretty local to my area. She was the first girl to place at divisionals with the boys, but didn't get to go to Master's because only 1st - 5th qualified.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

All of Irelands Bowers, thats mostly who I am rooting for.

I'll also watch the Judo, wrestling, weightlifting, gymnastics......shit I'm pretty much watching all of this I can.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

MetalMunkey said:


> Umm, no. He participated in the Deaflympics.
> 
> Here is Team USA Wrestling roster:
> http://www.nbcolympics.com/wrestling/athletes/country=USA/index.html
> Will be watching for Marcie Van Dusen in Women's wrestling. She's pretty local to my area. She was the first girl to place at divisionals with the boys, but didn't get to go to Master's because only 1st - 5th qualified.



yo obviosly I know that he competed in the deaf olympics
but I think it was tito oriz in an interview he was talking about hammill and saying that now that he won the deaf olympics he is training to compete in the regular olympics so he will probly be competing in the next 2012


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

mmawrestler said:


> yo obviosly I know that he competed in the deaf olympics
> but I think it was tito oriz in an interview he was talking about hammill and saying that now that he won the deaf olympics he is training to compete in the regular olympics so he will probly be competing in the next 2012


He'd need to train exclusively to be able to compete with anyone on the olympic team. Besides the fact that he's in his 30's and by the time 2012 comes around there will be a fresh crop of studs who are already better than him.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Im supporting GB. Im watching most of the track and field events, Wrestling, Judo, Boxing, Football.

EDIT: Also supporting Grenada as that is where my family is originally from.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I support Australia and secondary teams are usually smaller countries but for some reason i have found myself going for China in a few events if Australia wasn't there.

I like watching it all mostly, i was watching Rowing, Badminton and Volleyball yesterday in which i actually enjoyed watching them.

The sports i mainly watch though are Judo, Wrestling, Boxing, Weightlifting and Soccer.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

No one can tell me where to catch the wrestling, judo and TKD action at? 

Edit: I know where to watch them online. I'm requesting televised broadcasts.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Benge said:


> No one can tell me where to catch the wrestling, judo and TKD action at?
> 
> Edit: I know where to watch them online. I'm requesting televised broadcasts.


Go to http://www.nbcolympics.com/ then click on 'local coverage.' Your NBC affiliate should be covering it as well as CNBC, MSNBC, and USA network. But if you're not in the US then I don't know.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm going with the swedish wrestlers (and I'm watching the Judo, obviously). Ara Abrahamian is swedens biggest medal hope in wrestling and I wanna see him succeed.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Well i ll maybe cheer 4 some Croatian boxers .. i don´t think we are well represented in wrestling judo and stuff but i may be wrong if they prove otherwise.. i ll stick to handball waterpolo and basketball


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Pretty good Olympics so far. Phelps is mopping shit up, 5 golds so far. Little bit o' controversy, China's women's gymnastics team is too young, Spain's Men's basketball team (Pao Gasol from Lakers) doing asian eyes. Quite a few upsets US Men's beach volleyball team losing first round. Mens swimming freestyle relay with a crazy come from behind victory over the french (after the french were talking shit). US Women's gymnastics having such bad luck with injuries and some big mistakes.


----------



## DKent (May 16, 2009)

*MMA Olympics?*

I read on another website that MMA could possibly be considered as an Olympic event. I think this would bring alot of fanfare back to event. That being said assuming Dana doesnt use his almighty veto power to keep his fighters from competing and it doesnt interfere with his monthly PPV's what would the medalists look like? Also assuming they use the same weight class structure.
My opinion.

HW
Gold: Fedor Russia
Silver: Brock Lesnar USA
Bronze: A. Nogueira Brazil

LHW
Gold: Lyoto Machida Brazil
Silver: Gegard Moussasi Netherlands?
Bronze: Rashad Evans USA

MW
Gold: Anderson Silva Brazil
Silver: Nate Marquardt USA
Bronze: Yushin Okami Japan

WW
Gold: GSP Canada
Silver: Jon Fitch USA
Bronze: T. Alves Brazil

LW
Gold: BJ Penn USA
Silver: Not sure who other countries could throw in here...



I personally dont think it ill ever happen because it'll feature mostly UFC fighters and the UFC wont make money off of it but it would bring great international exposure to the sport if it did. 

Bronze:


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

It may happen eventually, probably will if MMA continues to grow the way it has, but this is still many years away. 12-20 years I'd say, maybe more.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

If the gymnastics thing with the ribbon can be a sport, anything is possible.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Won't happen, the Olympic commitee probably wishes boxing had never became an olympic sport. Combat sports dont make sense, how many UFC fights end with a fighter getting a medical suspension? It would just be who ever managed not to get injured not who was best. And the UFC couldnt have all there top guys on the shelf so it would be pointless and filled with Amateurs.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I've heard Dana trying to promote the idea, so I doubt he'd keep his fighters out of it. But it does seem like a potential issue if one of his fighters were to lose, so on the other hand I could picture him vetoing his fighters from competing. But if he were to allow it I think it'd go down something like this...

Heavyweight: Lesnar or Carwin
Light Heavyweight: Machida or Silva
Middleweight: Silva
Welterweight: GSP or Shields
Lightweight: Penn
Featherweight: Brown or Faber
Bantamweight: Yamamoto or Torres ... possibly Bowles(I'd have to see more of him)


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Won't happen, the Olympic commitee probably wishes boxing had never became an olympic sport. Combat sports dont make sense, how many UFC fights end with a fighter getting a medical suspension? It would just be who ever managed not to get injured not who was best. And the UFC couldnt have all there top guys on the shelf so it would be pointless and filled with Amateurs.


You hit the nail on the head here.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Won't happen, the Olympic commitee probably wishes boxing had never became an olympic sport. Combat sports dont make sense, how many UFC fights end with a fighter getting a medical suspension? It would just be who ever managed not to get injured not who was best. And the UFC couldnt have all there top guys on the shelf so it would be pointless and filled with Amateurs.


Good point, though the risk of injury in every sport if prevalent, a combat sport like MMA or boxing usually has a medical issue after every fight, and though it's normally the person who lost whose dealt a medical suspension, often times the winner suffers a pulled muscle or broken hand. Fighters would be pulling out of bouts in the Olympics left and right due to injuries.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Isnt gymnastics the most injury prone sport in the world? I could be wrong, but i remember hearing that gymnastics has the most career ending injuries of any sport. I really dont see mma being in the olympics. I guarantee that the ufc would not let there fighters take part in it. To the ufc, the olympics would be equivilent to cross promotion where they risk there fighters reputations with nothing to really gain.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

well im assuming it would be like boxing in the sense that no professionals could compete, it would be so sick seeing gsp win canada gold though


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Would be nice to see though



DKent said:


> I read on another website that MMA could possibly be considered as an Olympic event. I think this would bring alot of fanfare back to event. That being said assuming Dana doesnt use his almighty veto power to keep his fighters from competing and it doesnt interfere with his monthly PPV's what would the medalists look like? Also assuming they use the same weight class structure.
> My opinion.
> 
> HW
> ...


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

it would be amatuar fighters..just like boxing..you dont see flloyd meaweather in the olympics right now


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

There'd be no way in hell the UFC would let their guys compete in the Olympics. Lets have GSP and Alves battle it out for 15 minutes and have them take 4-6 months off. Thats PPV revenue at stake for the UFC.

Won't happen.


----------



## crunk32uk (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking at the way boxing is scored in the olympics on a clean strikes basis, with head guards and the like. I dont see how MMA would work. How are they going to decide what gets more points take downs or strikes.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

The Olympics is an amateur event, UFC fighters are instantly unable to be selected.


----------



## DKent (May 16, 2009)

Judoka said:


> The Olympics is an amateur event, UFC fighters are instantly unable to be selected.


Hmmmm....then why is the basketball "dream team" all NBA players?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Wasn't MMA kind of one of the original Olympic events?

Well it was Pankration which was a composite of boxing and wrestling. Bringing it back with more fighting styles incorporated wouldn't be a huge stretch for them would it?


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> If the gymnastics thing with the ribbon can be a sport, anything is possible.


Ive even seen dumbshits on trampalines in the olympics. Its kinda of ridiculous if ya ask me some of these pathetic things you see. Im surpriced there isnt jax or hopscotch in the olympics. If they ever come up with pocketpool in the olympics count me in.


----------



## stu0411 (Oct 2, 2006)

It could work?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Well the only thing the olympics will accept is wrestling which originated in Greece. So I guess if all the wrestlers of mma do wrestling I guess Dana could use this as a publicity stunt :confused01:


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm going to go along with what others have said in that it would need to be amateur. I'm not really sure how these things work where you can have professional soccer/tennis/basketball players but not boxers.

Either way I think the rules would end up in some horrible watered down variant. And there would be a huge vaccuum before and after the event for a couple of months that would hurt the UFC.

Would it not be more realistic to have this as an amateur competition instead of trying to get the Lesnar's and the Machida's. That way it gets more respect as being a multi-layered credible sport instead of just the UFC. It also exposes the sport to a huge worldwide audience. The top guys can then go pro off the back of Olympic success.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Another thign is whats the point of having MMA Olympics? If you look at most charts that people create for Olympic stanzas, its usually the same 5-6 guys named as the gold medal winners. 

You should be fighting the best if someone declares you the gold medal winner that means you're usually the best and you are fighting the other best fighters outside of the Olympics in the first place so it really doesn't matter.

And if there was an upset or something I'd prefer it to be in the UFC or other.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ancient Olympics*

Just so you guys know, a form of MMA was in the ancient Olympics called Pankration. They were actually considering reviving it for the 2004 Athens Olympics but it was scrapped because it was thought that the city of Athens would only be able to handle the existing sports. There is still a possibility that it could be revived but that would be a ways down the road and it would be the perfect place to finally find out who is really the best in the world among the world's many MMA promotions!


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Just so you guys know, a form of MMA was in the ancient Olympics called Pankration. They were actually considering reviving it for the 2004 Athens Olympics but it was scrapped because it was thought that the city of Athens would only be able to handle the existing sports. There is still a possibility that it could be revived but that would be a ways down the road and it would be the perfect place to finally find out who *is really the best in the world among the world's many MMA promotions*!


I think we have a really good idea of who those people are already. 

Fedor - Strikeforce
Machida - UFC
Silva - UFC
St Pierre - UFC
Penn - UFC

We don't need Olympics to decide who is the best, we have promotions for that. The UFC has 90% of the best fighting the best anyway.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mistake*

I think the number one lightweight is debatable between Penn and Shinya Aoki and you forgot the other three(four if you include superheavyweight) weighclasses.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Right now, amateur MMA is a mess. They have to figure that out before the sport can ever go Olympic.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Amateur MMA*

Why, you don't think they will let pros do it if it went Olympic?


----------



## DKent (May 16, 2009)

I think it being an amateur event would be a good idea now that i think about it more. It's obvious the major players ie Fedors Machidas would dominate now. But an olympic spotlight would give up and comers a chance to thrive and if your arent and havent been signed to a major promotion it could get you some exposure besides just praying to make it on the TUF.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

they'd make them wear tons of protective equipment like in boxing. either that or limit striking a lot.



kantowrestler said:


> Why, you don't think they will let pros do it if it went Olympic?


some events they don't, such as boxing.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Why, you don't think they will let pros do it if it went Olympic?


Maybe they will, but how will they qualify? There's no established structure.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

The more I think about it this is something that sounds good in principle. But the execution would be hideous for fans of mainstream MMA.

The sports current rules/regulations would have to be completely overhauled for olympic competition. So thats going to mean pads/protection galore. Perhaps a strike counter. Do you really think someone will be able to win by brutal elbows on the ground in the Olympics...

For people who think this would be a way for Fedor and Lesnar to square off once and for all without organisational ties. You're dreaming.

I'd advocate an amateur/three pro fight limit on competitors. The same way Olympic boxing is a million miles away from pro boxing. It would have to be the same for MMA for so many reasons.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

with Brazil hosting the 2016 olympics, why not have MMA which originated with Vale Tudo in Brazil, and BJJ added to the olympics. BJJ doesnt even have to be added as a separate style but just added to the already existing style of judo.

in the 2008 china olympics wushu was an additional sport (with Sanda winner Zhang Shuaike of China, Cai Liang Chan of Macao and Muslim Salikov of Russia. note there was russian in every final though.)

currently there are these hand-to-hand martial arts in the olympics: freestyle wrestling, greco-roman wrestling, judo, boxing, tkd. with the addition of rugby and baseball after dropping baseball and softball, why not add mma and bjj instead of golf and field hockey. they could make mma like pankration focusing on boxing and wrestling with submissions. use headgear when doing stand up striking like in boxing, and ban strikes on the ground like in judo. it will be watered down, but better then nothing. and for those looking for health and safety, it will be healthier then the hunchbacks of field hockey. also im not a fan of shooting/archery and classify them together with golf, bowling and billiards which mma and bjj could replace

those are the sports i think should be in the olympics:
*Men*
MMA/Vale Tudo/Pankration/whatever you want to call it
Wrestling
Judo
Grappling
Kickboxing (Karate, Wushu, Muay Thai, TKD, doesnt matter)
Boxing
Fencing
Athletics
Weightlifting
Swimming
Water Polo
Cycling
Triathlon
Modern Pentathlon
Sailing
Canoeing
Rowing
Basketball
Rugby
Football (soccer)
Handball
Volleyball
Tennis
Table Tennis
Badminton

*Women* (im not being sexist, but women can only compete with men at "artistic" sports)
Diving
Synchronized Swimming
Gymnastics
Equestrian


----------



## North (Mar 29, 2010)

Wushu was not part of the Olympics. Special permission was given to allow a Wushu tournament to be held alongside the Olympics, but it wasn't considered an actual Olympic event. 

If I'm not mistaken, they are no longer adding any other events to the olympics, period. 

So, if you want to see MMA in the 2016 Olympics, better start writing letters to Brazil telling them to start rallying for permission for a MMA and/or BJJ tournament to be held alongside the Olympic games. 

-North


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

yes wushu was an extra sport, but the only extra sport in the olympics.

Grappling and MMA could also be added as an extra sport without official medals (BJJ and vale tudo in brazil).

they replaced baseball and softball with rugby and golf and will not adding any more for the next 2 olympics. every olympics theres voting of what sports to include and exclude


----------



## Scout200 (Apr 27, 2010)

*MMA & the Olympics*

Should the MMA be part of the Olympics? I personally think so.. What are your thoughts?

-Scout


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think they should add it cause it is part of tradition. Pankratatkion was the first kind of MMA in the world and it should be added to the Olympics once again. Granted it needs to get recognized first but once you get that then it's a step towards the ultimate goal!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scout200 (Apr 27, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I think they should add it cause it is part of tradition. Pankratatkion was the first kind of MMA in the world and it should be added to the Olympics once again. Granted it needs to get recognized first but once you get that then it's a step towards the ultimate goal!:thumbsup:


Very true, excellent point!


----------



## ahartleyvu (Aug 18, 2010)

Heavyweight
Gold - Lesnar (USA)
Silver - Velasquez (Mexico)
Bronze - Emelianenko (Russia)

L. Heavyweight
Gold - Rua (Brazil)
Silver - Machida (Brazil)
Bronze - Evans (USA)

Middleweight
Gold - Silva (Brazil)
Silver - Marquardt (USA)
Bronze - Belfort (Brazil)
*** Sonnen failed olympic drug testing 

Welterweight
Gold - St-Pierre (Canada)
Silver - Hughes (USA)
Bronze - Koscheck (USA)

Lightweight:
Gold - Edgar (USA)
Silver - Maynard (USA)
Bronze - Penn (USA)


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

matter of time imo


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

ahartleyvu said:


> Heavyweight
> Gold - Lesnar (USA)
> Silver - Velasquez (Mexico)
> Bronze - Emelianenko (Russia)
> ...


First, Cain is a US citizen I believe. His father is the Mexican immigrant. Second, how many reps from each country would there be?:confused03:


----------

